# First show



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I am taking my girls to their first abga and mine also in October! I've showed wethers forever but now we have turned to breeders. Just wanting some input on what I should start doing to prepare them and a list of things I will need at the show! The show is on the 19th of October so in about a month


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You probably know already, don't clip them like you would for a wether show. I'm guessing the doe you bought in your avatar was clipped just right when you bought her. Some people seem to have the natural gift for showing and then there are people like me.  You have a pinch collar, right? Get her out in the yard and set her up like you think is good and have someone take pictures. Compare the pictures to pictures of winning goats. Make adjustments and take more pictures... The biggest thing I was messing up for the first couple of years was getting that head up. If you can, you want them sort of staring at the ceiling, not looking like they are being hung while staring at a spot two feet in front of them. To accomplish this I put my hand under their muzzle and pull their head up and then slide that pinch collar all the way up their neck and hold their head in that position. Be careful about having those front and back feet *too* far in front and behind them as sometimes their top line will go to heck on you. That's where the pictures come in as it's difficult to tell when you are standing over them. Some people are good at pinching them just in front of the hip to get them to sort of squat a little which can level out that top line a little, but I have never mastered it. The people that can do it make it look ridiculously easy, so it's probably just me.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The breeders we got them from are going to clip them for us for this first show! One walks and sets up great, the other one i am still working on but she's getting the hang of it. Is there anything during show I will need? Supplies wise?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i would follow the usda guidelines for show goats they have great suggestions to keep your goats from getting diseases. we put a tarp down on the ground and put shavings on top before we even unload. if you are going to a show take a piece of plywood to prevent nose to nose contact from other goats in the pens better yet if it's a one day deal dont use their pens!. take a basic first aid kit, take pepto bismol for scours, and MOM or CDanti toxin with you just in case they get something they shouldnt, also baking soda. Iknow you asked about supplies but to me these are supplies.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Forgive me for being a beginner but what is MOM


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> The breeders we got them from are going to clip them for us for this first show! One walks and sets up great, the other one i am still working on but she's getting the hang of it. Is there anything during show I will need? Supplies wise?


Excellent. Then your job is to make sure and give a thorough bath and have them bone dry when it's time for their clip job. This is my opinion here... the only thing you really need if your doe is bathed and clipped already is a water bucket, a feed bucket, feed, hay and a pinch collar. There are other extras everyone seems to have and fiddle with, but the goat is basically ready for the ring if they are clean and clipped. With it being your first show, it might help to keep your priorities in mind. You want to have fun and learn while you are there. It's hard to do that when you are in a panic about little things that don't really matter. JMO.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I can handle that! Thanks everyone!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> Forgive me for being a beginner but what is MOM


MOM is milk of magnesia. 
I'm sorry, I'm not tying to "panic" you but my suggestions to follow the USDA guidelines are so that you CAN relax and have fun. then you dont have to worry about LITTLE things like CL, CAE, or scrapie. I just read about some poor lady that had to destroy her whole herd because of scrapie, it's alot more than a scrapie tag. It amazes me how many breeders know so little about scrapie, there is a reason that scrapie tags are required for shows and reasons for the usda guidelines. it's simple enough to prevent so why would you not do it? a $5 tarp and a $12 piece of plywood that you could incorprate into your decorations by painting it could save your entire herd.
sorry about the rant but some things just strike a nerve.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh got it ! It's a two day show so we will need to use the pens but we definitely have a tarp and plywood to take with us


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree 101% with what Tenacross said. :thumbup:

Have a GREAT time and let us know how they do! Do you have pictures of them? I'd love to see them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When unloading at home we make them walk through strong bleach water.
Our own shoes get soaked as well.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome thanks! I'm at the barn now will get pics


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The yellow headed one is Fortune Teller and the dark headed one is RAZ. Both registered abga fullbloods


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful x2!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------

